# Thanks for all the donations to date



## Brendan Burgess (9 Feb 2012)

Folks 

In the first week for which we have been seeking donations, we have recieved 81 donations. Thank you all very much, they are much appreciated as have been the personal messages thanking the mods for askaboutmoney.



total amount|1937
less Paypal fees|81
Net funds raised|1856
Funds required for €2,500 target|€644


----------



## horusd (9 Feb 2012)

Thanks for that Brendan, and thank you and all the mods for Trojan work on AAM.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Feb 2012)

Folks - you are sending too much money...

*09-Feb-2012: *You have received €1,800 or more in  total payments to your PayPal account in this calendar year and are  therefore approaching our annual receiving limit of €2,500. PayPal is  required by law to comply with European Union Anti-Money Laundering  regulations by collecting information from customers when they reach  this limit. Please go to the Resolution Centre for more information on  what you need to do.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2012)

I knew that PayPal business would end badly.

We'll have to go back to the old methods.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Feb 2012)

It would be so much easier and I have been offered them many times over the years.

I am now stuck in a loop with PayPal telling me I can't upload some ID documents as they are too big while at the same time telling me I have 7000 kb of space left. It's very frustrating. 

Brendan


----------



## boaber (10 Feb 2012)

Would it be worth looking into Stripe?

http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/ir...fter-new-investments-351510-Feb2012/#comments


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Feb 2012)

Any overflow will be gratefully received by my PayPal account!


----------



## ontour (10 Feb 2012)

too late Paddy, the Greeks have already contacted Brendan to see if he would help them to collect donations.  They are not sure that they can wait 9 day though.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Feb 2012)

Final tally



total amount|2,772
less Paypal fees|109
Net funds raised|2663
Excess over target of €2,500 |€163
Number of donors: 119

Thanks again. This will be the first year, where Askaboutmoney hasn't actually cost me anything!

Brendan


----------



## angela59 (12 Feb 2012)

Hi Brendan,

Well done and great to see people weighing in behind the forum in current climate - there is still plenty of goodwill out there which is great to see.

Angela59


----------



## Marconi2012 (13 Feb 2012)

*Funding for AAM*

Well done Brendan - suggest that we might all continue to contribute so you can build up a small 'war chest' for future AAM related projects. We have all benefited signicantly for the website as a great source of pragmatic advice. Thank you.


----------



## BillK (14 Feb 2012)

That's a great idea, Brian.


----------



## AgathaC (17 Feb 2012)

Will send something on when I get paid at month end. Find the site very useful, and have always received very helpful answers on questions I have raised.


----------

